# I Found A Sailboat...33 Morgan Out Island



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey everyone...I just came across a 33 Morgan Out Island...what does anyone know about this boat? This would be my first sailboat. It is a 1973, and is in average to below average shape. The price is right! It needs a lot of tlc...mostly cosmetic...engine is down, but seems to only be a starter issue...any and all comments and advice are greatly appreciated...bang bang


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Prepare to spend money! And sweat equity! In my experience it will be about one third what you paid for the boat. That is not based on any factual data, just based on me and my own maritime joy. I forgot to mention; it's been fun, too. 
Congratulations on your new acquisition! Oh, and there are many knowledgeable folks on this site so do a search and find a Morgan owner!


----------



## merttan (Oct 14, 2007)

*First boat*

Hi and congrats,
I'm not familiar with the particular boat however I can give you some advise for buying for the first time...

Get it surveyed...

Check through out the hull and deck for any rotting...

Pay attention around chain plates and any other through deck supports...

Don't get too excited to miss a point that may make you spend the whole summer work on the boat instead enjoying it...

Try to open all sails during a sunny day to check for rotting, rips, etc.

Spray over and around the hatches and portholes with a hose to see if there is any water intrusion...

Don't let price limit you on one particular boat since repairing and replacing can cost as much as another boat that doesn't need such...

You can repair anything but it's the time and money spend can be the problem... I've seen many ads about boats that's been started to rebuild by owners and they ran out of money or will to finish the projects...

If it's a structurally sound boat, don't worry about cosmetics inside but beware exterior. Paints, gel coats, etc. are expensive materials... You can do interior project while you enjoy the boat out on the water but exterior projects mean sitting on dry dock.

Hope this may help you...

PS: If you know people who is in sailing for a long time tag them along with you to check the boat, extra pairs of eyes and different knowledge can save you the money to spent on a surveyor if you change your mind according to their observations...


----------



## gulfcoastcruiser (Apr 14, 2008)

Mogan made a solid quality boat. If I could find one in good shape, I would not hesitate to buy it. Bear in mind however, it is truly a buyer's market right now and there are a LOT of cheap boats on the market that need a "little TLC". The boats that sell quickly are the ones that need little to no work that are priced at or below market value. This has been my experience so far anyway.

That being said, I would not hesitate to take on a Morgan as a project IF the price were right.

check out charleymorgan dot com for more info on Morgans.


----------



## buckeyesailor (Mar 9, 2008)

Personally, I LOVE Morgans (41' OI mostly)........can't speak for that particular one but....

as an aside: what is the general opinion of Morgans? 

hope that's not too far off topic....if it is, scratch it.....and penalize me......


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

Well the 1973 is a different layout then in 1974 but both designs are good if you wish to see some refit photos of a 33 morgan let me know. Have owned mine now for 4 years, spent a ton of money but that was my choice, and would do it again. When ever I have guests aboard they can't get over the space we half not to mention how she sails. One thing shes not is fast but then one should not be in a hurray anyway. The going rate for the Morgans at this period are between 20,000 and 30,000 if that helps. There are some deals in the mid teens.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

One thing I'd mention... it is often far less expensive to pay a bit more to get a boat with everything in working order than it is to get a boat that was a "bargain" in the same working order.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I guess it comes down to what you want out of your first boat. The Morgan Out Island series provide a lot of room for a given length and so make good cheap live aboards. But that volume comes at a price, sailing ability, seaworthiness and motion comfort are near the bottom of the ladder, so if you are buying a boat to learn to sail, or go off distance cruising this would be one of the last choices you would want to consider. 

Apparently build quality varied over the years that these were made. The ones that I personally knew best were thrown together pretty cheaply with sloppy glass work, skip tabbing, a vulnerable hull to deck joint and some key hardware attached to the deck with sheet metal screws. Apparently at some point build quality was better in some years but 1973 wasn't one of them. 

Respectfully,
Jeff


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

Well must say from experience, the Morgan can be greatly improved as I have done with the suggestions of Charlie Morgan, and must say the changes work. Normal cruising speed now is 6 knots, boat needs good wind and she sits up and takes off, with boats there are trade offs.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Is the price right?*

To be quite honest...the steal of a deal on this boat is that she is going for $1500...that's right fifteen HUNDRED...the owner is a friend of a friend...he has already bought a new boat, and as I imagine does not want to pay dockage for two boats...he has lived aboard this vessel for the last three years...it has not moved...he does work for the marina and has had it pulled out at least once a year to have the bottom done...for this price should I pass it up...is it too good to be true...I was originally looking to spend around $10000 on a starter boat, and of course was looking in the 28 foot market...I am wondering if it will be worth it to buy this and put as much as $8500 into it to get her up to speed...am I being unrealistic??? let me know what you think...bang bang


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Free boats and really cheap boats are often very expensive boats to own.  YMMV


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

They are tubs, maybe slower. end of story


----------



## buckeyesailor (Mar 9, 2008)

OUCH! Jeffrey.......... but I'm a man...... I can take and appreciate criticizm......

My opinion comes from ......a 41' OI was the very first SAILboat I was ever on........previous investigations pushed me in that direction.......

I have a dear friend who has only known one "vessel" and loves her.......so... to each his own eh?......


----------



## buckeyesailor (Mar 9, 2008)

Chef,..........you want a good meal slow? or a bad meal fast?.......I'm just askin'?

I just love'em.....sorry....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

> To be quite honest...the steal of a deal on this boat is that she is going for $1500...that's right fifteen HUNDRED...the owner is a friend of a friend...he has already bought a new boat, and as I imagine does not want to pay dockage for two boats...


This is your first clue that there are MAJOR problems with this boat. A new 33 foot boat costs between 250 and 750 thousand dollars. That is how much it costs to make one properly. If the equipment on the boat you are looking at were in good condition, the owner would be able to sell bits and pieces of it for far more than $1,500.00 . If the boat was in good condition, it would have been snapped up as as soon as the owner started entertaining offers around 10 thousand. At 7.5 thousand, it would have been sold in 24 hours. Before you assume repsonsibility for this thing, find out if there are any liens against it, find out how much it would cost you to get the motor fixed (Note that a diesel costs money to fix, and there is a ready market for used ones, so I think that it's unlikely you'll be able to repair it cheaply, or the owner would have already done) and you need to remember that you can't just walk away from it if you find that you're in over your head.

You have to cover all of the expenses while you're trying to find someone else to come along and give you a minute percentage of what you will have spent on her. Much like the current owner...

.


> he has lived aboard this vessel for the last three years...it has not moved...he does work for the marina and has had it pulled out at least once a year to have the bottom done...for this price should I pass it up...is it too good to be true...I was originally looking to spend around $10000 on a starter boat, and of course was looking in the 28 foot market...I am wondering if it will be worth it to buy this and put as much as $8500 into it to get her up to speed...am I being unrealistic??? let me know what you think...bang bang


The fact that it hasn't gone anywhere is not a good sign. If the engine hasn't run in three years, it's probably never going to run again. If the sails have been folded up for three years, they are likely to be very brittle and possibly mouldy. Rigging is likely weakened or outright pooched...

Me - I would pass on it. Send some time reading these forums and get an idea of what it costs to repair and maintain a 33 foot boat. It is not cheap. If you haven't owned a boat before, I think you're in for a bit of a surprise when you realise what it costs to keep a boat going - in terms of both money and time.

Things cost thousands of dollars, not tens or hundreds. When there is a problem with your house, if you don't deal with it right away, not much bad happens outside of some possible incovenience. If you don't fix your boat, it rots and then it sinks, sometimes both in the same day 

If you have a 10 thousand dollar budget, and if this is your first boat, then I'd recommend you look for boats UNDER 25 feet in good or very good condition.

You are going to make all kinds of mistakes, and rest assured you will sell your first boat and buy something else when you have figured out what kind of sailing you want to do. If you buy a boat in good shape, and if you take care of it, you are likely to get close to what you paid for it.

If you buy a "fixer-upper" you are highly unlikely to come anywhere near recouping your investment unless you hold the boat for a couple of hundred years. The sails alone are going to run you 10 thousand or more. If the motor is pooched, which is pretty well a given at that price, replacing it is going to run between 10 and 20 thousand dollars. Standing and running rigging are easily another 5 to 10 thousand. Then you've got to launch and haul-out, insure, get a cradle, etc., etc., ad nauseum.

There is a learning curve involved in boat maintenance, and it's going to take a few years to pick things up. Get a boat that doesn't need a whole lot of work, and spend your time sailing rather than sanding.

But definitely you should buy a boat. The deals right now are very good and there is no finer activity on God's Green Earth (well maybe one but ...  )
Just don't get something that turns into a burden. Get something you can sail right away.

Research the boats that you're looking at - find out what parts cost for them. If you are able to purchase any of the parts required, at any time, without creating inconvenience or hardship for yourself or your family, then you can afford the boat you are looking at. If not - well - don't do it.

Good luck and let us know what happens !!!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Wow!*

Sailorman...thanks for the very detailed tip...I greatly appreciate it...I will sleep long and hard on this one...bang bang


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sailormann's prices are a bit high...but I'd agree with most of what he said. 

However, a new 33' boat will range in price from about $130,000 to whatever you want to spend...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

> However, a new 33' boat will range in price from about $130,000 to whatever you want to spend...


Catalinas perhaps - but not real sailboats


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Bangbang said:


> To be quite honest...the steal of a deal on this boat is that she is going for $1500...that's right fifteen HUNDRED...the owner is a friend of a friend...he has already bought a new boat, and as I imagine does not want to pay dockage for two boats...he has lived aboard this vessel for the last three years...it has not moved...he does work for the marina and has had it pulled out at least once a year to have the bottom done...for this price should I pass it up...is it too good to be true...I was originally looking to spend around $10000 on a starter boat, and of course was looking in the 28 foot market...I am wondering if it will be worth it to buy this and put as much as $8500 into it to get her up to speed...am I being unrealistic??? let me know what you think...bang bang


A comment I offer in these circumstances is " the best you can hope for when buying a boat is to at least get what you pay for". 
A seller knows what a boat is worth, usually prices it up a bit to provide some wriggle room as some buyers always expect to knock some money off. This seller seems to think this boat is worth almost nothing and I would expect that he knows. There is no metric as to the amount of money you may need to put into a boat to make it fully servicable. For example I spent more than 100% of the purchase price on upgrades/repairs for my 36" in the first few years of ownership...

Go into this thinking you are getting a deal, and the odds are high you will end up much poorer before you are wiser.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

When buying a used boat in poor condition it is useful to ask..."What would this boat in EXCELLENT condition sell for? 
Then take the "deal" price and subtract it from the "excellent price. Take that number and double it. That is what you will spend to make your deal into an excellent boat.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

pay the money for the survey if he'll let you. may be a tough situation since the boat is so inexpensive. there are some excellent deals to be found. one guy here bought a $20 boat. make a friend at the Marina bar, buy em a few rounds and then have them check it out. (after the alchohol wears off )


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

A guy at my marina just bought a 11' center console Zodiac with a 1995 15 horse evinrude for 500.00 w/title...Not all cheap boats are expensive.. 

I offered him 600.00...He laughed and told me he already had a buyer for just the RBI for 2500.00....sometimes good fortune just smiles on you and you either jump or loose out...

Good advice from this board will always steer toward the cautious and your self protection...which is very good...but every once in a while unnecessary...none of us want to spend your money on a lost cause but if you feel its right for you and generally sound take the risk


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

If the shell of the boat is some what sound, then by adding the addition of 4,000lbs in ballast, and resealing the deck joint, makes this boat a great deal when finished. There are lots of used sails out there for Morgan's in the range of 300 dollars. As for the engine not knowing the type, if its the atomic bomb, its not to hard to get her working, and if not its the Perkins engine, then you shouldn't be to far off, as lots of spare parts around for the those engines. I think with your own eye, just with a walk around it you will see things of which might be questional. Check the bilge, as well you said the fellow has been living aboard this for a few years, so its not like its been sitting in the back of the yard wasting away, its been seeing use.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*I've Made My Decision*

After pricing out a lot of what this boat possibly needs, I have made the decision to pass on the offer...thanks to all who contributed; especially for saving me a ton of money and heartache...bang bang


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

very well, you'll probably sleep better tonight!


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

buckeyesailor said:


> Chef,..........you want a good meal slow? or a bad meal fast?.......I'm just askin'?
> 
> I just love'em.....sorry....


Hey Buckeye, just my opinion, you asked "what is the general opinion of Morgans" so I told you what I thought


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

whatever the project involving a boat, expect it to take twice as long & cost three times as much as your estimate.
i concur that it is much wiser to pay a little more for something a little better than to pay a little less for something a little worse.
jim, s/v mello moon


----------



## jorapazu (Feb 12, 2006)

If it is too good to be true it probably is. Watch out.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

if you read the thread you will see the guy decided to pass


----------



## jorapazu (Feb 12, 2006)

Wise decision.


----------



## Wankel (Apr 28, 2008)

Sailormann said:


> Catalinas perhaps - but not real sailboats


Zing! Haha!

I agree with them, though. Get a 25' boat in really nice shape. Maintenance/upkeep will be a LOT lower, and you get a better quality boat to start with.


----------



## dave22q (Jun 1, 2011)

I love my OI 33 but never buy a boat without a survey. On this one I would get a mechanic's survey as well. A cheap starter issue could mask a major engine issue. Most folks selling a biat would have the engine running unless the repairs are major. Be careful.


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

Great advice! I hope he takes it......... seven years ago.


----------

